# Anybody use white g10 spacers for western rehandles?



## Danzo (Jul 19, 2017)

For an upcoming project I'm thinking of using white spacers, with dark wedge and brass pins. I think it should be cool but afraid it might look stupid. Does anybody (Dave) have pics of one? Google images failed me.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't think they exist? I know of "ghost" or "jade" g10 only... You may have to resort to vulcanized fibre, or maybe paper micarta, but I don't know if micarta is available in thin sheets.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 19, 2017)

I have some.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 20, 2017)

Awesome. I want to see how that comes out btw, i think it will be cool.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 20, 2017)

Hm okay. It's just on a misono flower 210 so it's not the end of the world if it doesn't look cool.


----------

